
Scientists found the perfect way to make pancakes and that has huge implications - eaguyhn
https://massivesci.com/articles/making-perfect-crepes-simple-scientific-experiment-important-results/
======
user_rob
I already make perfect pancakes - 12 pretty much perfect tonight. But maybe my
definition of perfect would be different from theirs and most likely their
perfect would be my disaster - but since my browser does not think it safe to
visit it will remain something I will not know.

------
johnnysnow
Article doesn't include directions on how to make such a pancake. The closest
it gets is referring to the paywalled study.

